# mikki



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, just wanted to let you know that pet planet have a sale on some of their mikki items if anybody was interested (sorry dont know if i'm allowed to post this) 

Leanne x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't have a Pet Planet near me - probably just as well :laugh:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Here is the link http://www.petplanet.co.uk/

Just add Mikki into the search facility and all of their products will come up.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sarah - is the Mikki one you use on there? I find all the different sizes/types of brush confusing!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Sezra said:


> Here is the link http://www.petplanet.co.uk/
> 
> Just add Mikki into the search facility and all of their products will come up.


Sorry silly me, i should of told you it was online, ooops 

It has some really good bargains, the matt master is really cheap and i think worth a try..

Thankyou sezra for putting on the link

Leanne x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks  I have just been talking to the groomer today about the Matt buster so you've saved me some cash


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Pepster said:


> Thanks  I have just been talking to the groomer today about the Matt buster so you've saved me some cash


Glad to help 

Leanne x


----------

